# Analoges Telefon brummt bei Anschluss an Router



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mir am Samstag eine Fritzbox 7360 geholt. Die kann auch als Sendestation für ein DECT-Schnurlostelefon genutzt werden, ich kann also mein Schnurlostelefon dort anmelden und übers (analoge) Festnetz telefonieren. Ich hab DSL16k + analoges Festnetz bei der tcom, läuft klassisch über einen Splitter, also Telefon und Router jeweils mit eigenem Kabel am Splitter dran - bei der Fritzbox gibt es dafür nun ein Kabel mit zwei Steckern für den Splitter, das andere Ende kommt in die Fritzbox.

Das Ganze funktioniert auch, nur brummt es leider in der Leitung, wenn ich telefoniere. Ich würd es beschreiben als eine Mischung aus Brummen und Summen, also nicht typisch tief "50Hz", wie man es von Brummschleifen kennt. Das Ganze passiert sowohl mit meinem Schnurlos-Telefon als auch mit meinem Smartphone (das kann man per App über WLAN anmelden und dann per Fritzbox im Festnetz telefonieren). Bei Verbindung nur zur Fritzbox (zB für das Anrufbeantworter-Menü) gibt es aber kein Brummen.

Was ich schon versucht habe:

- alle Stecker raus und wieder rein
- Fritzbox vom Strom und wieder dran
- Telefondose aufgemacht, ob ein Kabel locker ist ( innen drin, also "in der Wand", sind mehrere rote und grüne Kabel "wirr", nur zwei rote sind angeschlossen - ist das normal? )
- das Schnurlos-Telefon abgeschaltet, ob das vlt. selber der Störfaktor ist
- drei völlig verschiedene Steckdosen probiert
- alle LAN-Kabel raus

Woran kann es liegen? Am Tarif wurde nix geändert, d.h. die Leitung hat sich nicht geändert, und über die "alte" Sendestation meines Schnurlostelefons habe und hatte ich nie so ein Brummen. Allerdings hatte ich früher ab und an ein "Knacksen", da konnte durch ein Ab/anstecken des Telefonkabels wieder gefixt werden.

Kann es einfach nur am Kabel von der Wand zum Splitter liegen? Oder am Splitter selbst? Oder am Kabel vom Splitter zur Box? Oder eher am Anschluss selbst ( "in der Wand" ) ? Oder ist da ein Problem bei der Fritzbox?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Dezember 2012)

Hast du noch ein altes, schnurgebundenes telefon, das du testweise an den splitter anschließen könntest? (splitter evt. defekt?)
An dem kabel zwischen splitter und fritzbox kannst du leider nix ändern. (so wie du es brauchst, gibt es keine alternative dazu) Allerdings sind die drähte im inneren verdrillt, so das es eigentlich nicht sonderlich störanfällig sein dürfte. Du kannst aber noch die box direkt neben den splitter stellen (wenn dem nicht schon so ist), und den "kabelüberschuß" sauber zu einer schlaufe zusammenlegen und so fixieren. (sollte die wirkung einer kleinen doppeldrossel entwickeln)
Die letzte alternative wäre dann noch der AVM-support, wobei ich da wenig hoffnung auf weitere tipps hätte.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab inzwischen schon selber die Idee gehabt, den Splitter einfach wegzulassen, also TEA-Stecker des Fritzboxkabels direkt an die Wandbuchse: es summt trotzdem beim telefonieren... 

Ansonsten ist halt echt alles aus, was stören könnte, hab sowohl das Telefon mal abgeschaltet und per smartphone telefoniert wie auch umgekehrt.

Weißt Du Telefon-Anschlusstechnisch bescheid, also wegen der Kabel "in der Wand" ? Die sind halt total wirr in dem Loch drin, mit blanken Kabelenden - kann das eine Rolle spielen? Die beiden roten Kabel für die Telefonleitung sind an der Dose in den beiden "Buchsen" NR 1 und 2, wenn ich dieses Bild als Vorlage nehme: http://www.telefon.de/manuals/Bilder/2TAE-5u6-mit-Dose.jpg allerdings hat meine Dose pro "Nummer" je zwei Buchsen, ich vermute mal das ist für eine vereinfachte Parallelschaltung, hat aber sonst keine Bedeutung?

ach ja: die Box findet nur 3 weitere WLAN-Netze, mein 4 Jahre altes Notebook findet 8-9. Ist das normal, oder blendet die Box nur ganz schwache WLANs eh aus? Hab da mal geschaut wegen ggf. störenden anderen WLANs.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab inzwischen schon selber die Idee gehabt, den Splitter einfach wegzulassen, also TEA-Stecker des Fritzboxkabels direkt an die Wandbuchse: es summt trotzdem beim telefonieren...


Hast du den "Tel"-stecker verwendet? Du dürftest dann wärend des versuches kein inet gehabt haben.



> Weißt Du Telefon-Anschlusstechnisch bescheid, also wegen der Kabel "in der Wand" ?


Das braucht dich nicht zu beunruhigen. Im keller sind nur die 2 am hausanschlußpunkt angeklemmt, die oben aufgeklemmt wurden. Die restlichen drähte gehören zum kabel, sollten derzeit aber keine funktion haben.



> Die beiden roten Kabel für die Telefonleitung sind an der Dose in den beiden "Buchsen" NR 1 und 2, wenn ich dieses Bild als Vorlage nehme: http://www.telefon.de/manuals/Bilder/2TAE-5u6-mit-Dose.jpg allerdings hat meine Dose pro "Nummer" je zwei Buchsen, ich vermute mal das ist für eine vereinfachte Parallelschaltung, hat aber sonst keine Bedeutung?


Sehe gerade nicht durch. Hast du 2 tae-dosen? (aufbau wie im bild)
Das was im bild bei TAE1 der anschluß 1 und 2 ist, sollte der eingang der TAE-dose sein. 5 und 6 werden zum durchschleifen benötigt. Mann kann dadurch mehrere dosen in reihe schalten, aber dennoch nur eine davon benutzen.
Edit: Eine TAE-dose ist für eine nummer und stellt eigentlich 3 buchsen bereit. (mehr wie 2 werden aber normalerweise nicht benötigt)



> ach ja: die Box findet nur 3 weitere WLAN-Netze, mein 4 Jahre altes Notebook findet 8-9. Ist das normal, oder blendet die Box nur ganz schwache WLANs eh aus? Hab da mal geschaut wegen ggf. störenden anderen WLANs.


 Neuer ist nicht zwingend besser. Dein notbook sollte außerdem, wenn möglich, jedes wlan im umkreis finden. Der router muß das nicht. (unterschiedliche wlan-chipsätze haben auch unterschiedliche qualität)


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hast du den "Tel"-stecker verwendet? Du dürftest dann wärend des versuches kein inet gehabt haben.


 ja klar hatte ich dabei dann kein INternet, ohne Splitter kann man den DSL-Stecker ja nirgends nutzen  




> Sehe gerade nicht durch. Hast du 2 tae-dosen? (aufbau wie im bild)


 nein, ich hab nur auf die schnell kein Bild mit nur einer Dose gefunden 


Und mein Notebook ist halt ein 4 Jahre altes UND nicht grad "gutes" von Acer, die Fritzbox ist aber wiederum im Heimbereich ja "top", daher war ich nicht sicher, ob die Box evlt. mehr Netze finden "sollte" oder ob das nicht normal ist und evlt auf einen Fehler hindeutet. Hab bisher mit WLAN keine Probleme. 

ANfrage an AVM ist auch raus, aber dummerweise ist ja grad Weihnachten gewesen, könnte also dauern... ^^


----------



## wuschi (31. Dezember 2012)

also ich weiss dass es probleme mit diesen schnurlose Telefonen von avm (fritzphon oder so ) gibt 
vieleicht kannst du dir ja mal beim Nachbarn oder wo anders einen anderen Router leihen um die Fritzbox auszuschliessen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja klar hatte ich dabei dann kein INternet, ohne Splitter kann man den DSL-Stecker ja nirgends nutzen


Ähm...Hättest du den "DSL"-stecker genommen, hättest du nur dsl gehabet. Der splitter spielt da keine rolle. Der ist nur dafür da, das telefonsignal sauber vom dsl-signal zu trennen. Ohne hättest du ggf. störgeräusche im telefon und vermutlich bei telefonieren haufenweise resync`s auf der dsl-leitung.


Ok. Ich weiß grad auch nicht, wo das rauschen her kommen könnte. Am besten zum testen wäre halt ein schnödes, uraltes und vor allem kabelgebundenes telefon. Das könntest du einmal direkt am splitter und einmal an der box (sollten 2 tae-dosen dran sein) anschließen und prüfen, ob da auch rauschen drauf ist.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2013)

Sorry, ich hab Deinen Beitrag aus versehen geändert, bin statt auf "Antworten" auf "Bearbeiten" gekommen - einer der Nachteile als Mod    ich hoffe es fehlt nix... 




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ähm...Hättest du den "DSL"-stecker genommen, hättest du nur dsl gehabet. Der splitter spielt da keine rolle. Der ist nur dafür da, das telefonsignal sauber vom dsl-signal zu trennen. Ohne hättest du ggf. störgeräusche im telefon und vermutlich bei telefonieren haufenweise resync`s auf der dsl-leitung.


das ist klar, ich meinte nur: Du hattest ja gefragt, dass ich beim Versuch kein INternet gehabt haben müsste - und ich meinte nur: ja sicher hatte ich kein INternet, denn ohne Splitter war der DSL-Stecker logischerweise nirgends angeschlossen und ich hatte selbstverständlich kein Internet. 

Den Splitter hab ich halt ganz weglassen, um zu testen, ob Splitter oder das Kabel von der Wanddose zum Splitter der Grund für die Störung sind - da ich BEIDES nicht genutzt habe, muss der Fehler an der Box, deren Kabel, der Telefonleitung bis zur Wanddose oder der Wanddose selbst liegen. An den Telefonen sicher nicht, denn... 




> Am besten zum testen wäre halt ein schnödes, uraltes und vor allem kabelgebundenes telefon. Das könntest du einmal direkt am splitter und einmal an der box (sollten 2 tae-dosen dran sein) anschließen und prüfen, ob da auch rauschen drauf ist.


ich hab das sowohl per Schnurlos-Mobilteil als auch per Smartphone versucht, und auch mit de alten Station am Telefon-Anschluss der Fritzbox. in allen drei Fällen die Störung. Und wenn ich die alte Mobilteil-Station direkt an den Splitter anschließe, es also nicht über die Fritzbox laufen lasse, dann ist - wie gesagt - jetzt und auch die letzten Jahre KEINE Störung vorhanden. 

Das heißt für mich, dass die Störung spätestens da auftritt, wo die Fritzbox das Telefonsignal erstmals verarbeitet, oder schon vorher, und wenn es nicht die Box selbst oder deren Kabel ist, dann muss es eine Störung an der Telefonleitung oder Buchse sein - in dem Fall kann es dann aber nur sein, dass die Fritzbox irgendwie "empfindlicher" ist als meine Station vom Schnurlostelefon - weil letztere ja ohne merkbare Geräusche direkt am Splitter geht.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2013)

Ich hab heute den Router mal am Telefonanschluss meiner Eltern angeschlossen (ebenfalls NUR den Telefonstecker des Fritzbox-Kabels, meine Eltern wohnen in einer völlig anderen Gegend), und auch da Summen/Brummen, wenn man über den Router das Festnetz nutzen will.

Ich denke mal: entweder hat das Netzteil nen Hauweg, das Kabel oder aber die "Chips", mit der die Fritzbox das Telefonsignal verarbeitet...? Ein Fehler beim "Senden" des Sounds zum Mobilteil/Smartphone schließe ich aus, da der AB der Fritzbox ja störungsfrei zu nutzen ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Januar 2013)

Wenn der fehler in der box liegt, dann bei der anordnung der bauteile auf der platine. Die box hat ja ihren "testlauf" bei 1&1 gemacht und die haben nur VoIP.
Das netzteil könnte man nur ausschließen, wenn man ein anderes zum testen hätte. Selbiges müßte dann aber stabilisiert sein. Alternativ könnte man zwischen netzteil und box eine netz- oder doppeldrossel setzen -> aufwand wird nicht lohnen.
Hat sich der AVM-support schon gemeldet?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2013)

Support hat sich noch nicht gemeldet, hab ich auch so erwartet wg. Weihnachten, Feiertagen usw., dass es da nicht so schnell geht wie vermutlich sonst. Sind ja auch seit der mail "erst" zwei reguläre Arbeitstage  und da war sicher einiges abzuarbeiten, bestimmt haben auch einige zum Jahreswechsel nen neuen Anbieter und neue Probleme usw usw... ach nee...  

Da es aber irgendwas an der Box selbst oder Netzteil/Kabeln sein muss, kann ich ja eh selber nichts mehr dran machen. Wenn ich nun zu Mediamarkt gehe, würd ich auch direkt eine komplett neue nehmen, denn ich kann ja nicht auf Verdacht nur das NT neu mitnehmen, und dann isses am Ende doch die Box...


was heißt "stabilisiert sein" ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> was heißt "stabilisiert sein" ?


 Im sinne von, das netzteil sollte nicht gleich alles an störungen zur fritzbox durch lassen, was auf der strom-leitung so ankommt.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Im sinne von, das netzteil sollte nicht gleich alles an störungen zur fritzbox durch lassen, was auf der strom-leitung so ankommt.



ja gut, aber wie weiß man denn, ob man ein "stabiliertes Netzteil" hat? Oder redest Du jetzt von einem Check durch einen Techniker, der alles dabei hat?

Ich hab übrigens was neues festgestellt: wenn ich ZUSÄTZLICH mein altes Telefon (die Sendestation) AN der Fritzbox anschließe, ist das Brummen weg - vielleicht nur "Masseproblem" `? Ich muss jetzt leider weg, aber falls es reicht, einfach einen TAE-Stecker stecken zu lassen, wäre das Problem für mich akzeptabel. Ständig die alte Sendestation anhaben zu müssen aber nicht...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja gut, aber wie weiß man denn, ob man ein "stabiliertes Netzteil" hat? Oder redest Du jetzt von einem Check durch einen Techniker, der alles dabei hat?


Es gibt stabbilisierte netzteile zu kaufen. Wenn ich aber deine folgenden zeilen lese, kann es daran eigentlich nicht liegen...



> Ich hab übrigens was neues festgestellt: wenn ich ZUSÄTZLICH mein altes Telefon (die Sendestation) AN der Fritzbox anschließe, ist das Brummen weg - vielleicht nur "Masseproblem" `?


Und hier bedarf es einer klärung. Ich zitiere aus post 8:


Herbboy schrieb:


> ich hab das sowohl per Schnurlos-Mobilteil als  auch per Smartphone versucht, und auch mit der alten Station am  Telefon-Anschluss der Fritzbox. In allen drei Fällen die  Störung.


 Hast du neben der "aktuellen" noch eine ältere basis-station? (2 unterschiedliche?)
Könnte es sein, das sich dein mobil-teil beim ersten versuch (post 8) mit der fritzbox und beim aktuellen mit der basis-station verbunden hat? (das mobil-teil nimmt doch bestimmt den stärkeren sender, deshalb sowas lieber mit schnurgebundenem telefon testen) Das ließe dann eher auf inkompatibilität schließen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Es gibt stabbilisierte netzteile zu kaufen. Wenn ich aber deine folgenden zeilen lese, kann es daran eigentlich nicht liegen...
> 
> Und hier bedarf es einer klärung. Ich zitiere aus post 8:
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe EINE "alte" Basisstation, für die habe ich ZWEI baugleiche Mobilteile. Ein Mobilteil hab ich an der Fritzbox angemeldet, das andere und die Station hatte ich gar nicht eingeschaltet, außer um einmal ohne die Fritzbox die Telefonleitung zu checken

Nun habe ich heute aber mal testweise die Basisstation doch wieder in Betrieb genommen und direkt an die Fritzbox angeschlossen, da wird vermutlich analog quasi "durchgeschleift" zu einem Anschluss an der Seite. Ich wollte an sich nur testen, ob an dem Anschluss der Fritzbox die Störung auch vorhanden ist, also beim telefonieren mit der alten Basisstation ein Brummen zu hören ist. Für diesen Test habe ich das zweite Mobilteil an der alten Station angemeldet. Danach hab ich dann mit dem ersten Mobilteil, das an der Fritzbox angemeldet ist, telefoniert - und auch da plötzlich kein Brummen mehr. 

Das Gespräch lief auch definitiv über die Fritzbox und nicht über die alte Basisstation, denn im Menü des ersten Mobilteils sind Menüpunkte, die nur zur Fritzbox passen, und es fehlen Punkte, die das zweite Mobilteil im Optionsmenü für die alte Station sehr wohl hat (zB Klingelton Basisstation). UND auch mit meinem Smartphone, das per App über WLAN mit der Fritzbox ins Festnetz telefonieren kann, gab es kein Brummen - vorher aber gab es ja auch dabei Brummen.


ABER: ich hab nun die alte Basisstation sowohl von der Fritzbox als auch vom Strom genommen, und trotzdem KEIN Brummen beim Telefonieren über die Fritzbox. Dann hab ich Station bewegt => Brummen. Kann es sein, dass die Fritzbox einfach nur recht empfindlich ist und auf irgendwelche anderen Dinge reagiert, vlt. auch vom Nachbarn? Aber wie kann das sein, dass es NUR beim Festnetz-Telefonie passiert? Fritzbox-intern hatte ich ja nie Brummen (AB-Menü oder auch intern Smartphone zu Mobilteil) 

In meiner Wohnung wüsste ich keinen Störfaktor - ich habe nichts an der gleichen Steckdose, ich habe im Umkreis von 5m alle elektronischen Sachen vom Strom genommen, und ich habe in der Wohnung auch nichts, was "sendet", außer eben die Fritzbox selbst und das Mobilteil/Smartphone.

Kann es sein, dass sich auf dem Chip, der das analoge Signal in der Fritzbox erstmal digitalisiert, eine Spannung aufbaut, die durch den Stecker sich erst mal wieder entladen hat? Also quasi ein kleiner Kurzschluss oder so?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass sich auf dem Chip, der das analoge Signal in der Fritzbox erstmal digitalisiert, eine Spannung aufbaut, die durch den Stecker sich erst mal wieder entladen hat? Also quasi ein kleiner Kurzschluss oder so?


 Wenn sich irgendwo eine statische spannung aufbaut und diese dann abfließt müßte es den chip doch eigentlich grillen. (theoretisch) Statische aufladungen haben doch normalerweise die angewohnheit, sich nicht nur auf 12V und 1 A zu beschränken... (auch wenn sich in einem kondensator was aufbaut)
Geht das brummen wieder weg, wenn du die alte basis-station wieder zurück stellst? (auf den platz, wo das brummen weg war)


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn sich irgendwo eine statische spannung aufbaut und diese dann abfließt müßte es den chip doch eigentlich grillen. (theoretisch) Statische aufladungen haben doch normalerweise die angewohnheit, sich nicht nur auf 12V und 1 A zu beschränken... (auch wenn sich in einem kondensator was aufbaut)
> Geht das brummen wieder weg, wenn du die alte basis-station wieder zurück stellst? (auf den platz, wo das brummen weg war)


 
Die alte Station war ja vorher die ganze Zeit vom Strom und auch nicht mit der Box oder dem Telefonanschluss verbunden, die kann also nichts mit dem Problem zu tun haben. Das Brummen änderte sich aber, als die Fritzbox bewegte. 

Oder haben solche Stationen auch ohne Strom noch "Störpotentiale" in sich? 


Es ist auch kein 50Hz.Brummen, sondern eher dieses Geräusch... vlt. kennst du das: wenn Hifi-Anlagen oder Boxen zB auf ner Bühne oder in nem Partykeller oder so sehr laut sind, aber grad nichts von sich geben, hört man ein leises Brummen und dann zwischendurch ein deutlich höheres eher als Summen zu bezeichnendes Geräusch, was aber nur wenige Sekunden zu hören ist.


Ach ja: ich hatte ja auch am Anschluss meiner Eltern das Brummen, d.h. wenn es eine externe Störquelle ist, dann muss es zufällig eine gleichartige sein, die auch zur Zeit bei mir stört - das ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich...?


*edit* wenn ich die Fritzbox 10cm hochhebe, ist das Brummen leiser, noch ein Stück zur Seite quasi weg - gehe ich wieder tiefer ist es wieder da ^^ was kann das sein, und warum nur bei Festnetzgesprächen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die alte Station war ja vorher die ganze Zeit vom Strom und auch nicht mit der Box oder dem Telefonanschluss verbunden, die kann also nichts mit dem Problem zu tun haben. Das Brummen änderte sich aber, als die Fritzbox bewegte.


Nicht das man die box nach den regeln des feng shui aufstellen muß...



> Oder haben solche Stationen auch ohne Strom noch "Störpotentiale" in sich?


 Glaub ich ja nicht. So eine basis-station ist doch kein pc-netzteil mit etlichen kondensatoren, die die spannung noch eine weile halten.



> Es ist auch kein 50Hz.Brummen, sondern eher dieses Geräusch... vlt. kennst du das: wenn Hifi-Anlagen oder Boxen zB auf ner Bühne oder in nem Partykeller oder so sehr laut sind, aber grad nichts von sich geben, hört man ein leises Brummen und dann zwischendurch ein deutlich höheres eher als Summen zu bezeichnendes Geräusch, was aber nur wenige Sekunden zu hören ist.


 Da muß ich passen. Von meiner alten anlage kenne ich nur das 50Hz-brummen und meine aktuelle konstellation aus soundkarte+ car-hifi verstärker am pc-netzteil bringt auch bei voller lautstärke keinerlei gräusch, wenn nix abgespielt wird.



> Ach ja: ich hatte ja auch am Anschluss meiner Eltern das Brummen, d.h. wenn es eine externe Störquelle ist, dann muss es zufällig eine gleichartige sein, die auch zur Zeit bei mir stört - das ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich...?


 Bei den vielen funkwellen die uns so um die ohren fliegen, sollte es nicht schwer sein ein gleichartige störung an 2 unterschiedlichen orten zu haben. (siehe MW im dsl-kabel) Das könnte sich sogar mit dem phänomen decken, das sich das störgeräusch verändert wenn man die position der box ändert. (weiß nicht ob du das kennst, das sich der radioempfang bei analogem bzw. teils auch digitalem tuner und schlechtem empfang verändert, wenn man das radio nur dreht)
Edit:


> *edit* wenn ich die Fritzbox 10cm hochhebe, ist das Brummen leiser, noch  ein Stück zur Seite quasi weg - gehe ich wieder tiefer ist es wieder da  ^^ was kann das sein, und warum nur bei Festnetzgesprächen?


Das spricht meiner meinung nach für eine einstrahlung irgendwelcher funkwellen. Eine andere erklärung hätte ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2013)

Das ist echt seltsam, eben auch, weil NUR analog-Telefonie betroffen ist, die über die Box läuft - da muss also igendwas den "Wandlerchip" der Box stören, anders kann man es nicht erklären...  die Frage ist nur: fehlerhafter Chip bzw. falsch verbaut, oder wäre das auch mit ner neuen Box so...? Ich schaue mal, ob ich eine Stelle an der Wand finde (wollte den eh an der Wand montieren), die weitesgehend störungsfrei ist.

ach ja: hab heute ne Antwort vom Support bekommen, deren einziger Vorschlag war, das man vlt mal ein anderes DECT-Telefon testen könnte - haben wohl überlesen, dass es auch brummt, wenn ich mein Smartphone nutze...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> die Frage ist nur: fehlerhafter Chip bzw. falsch verbaut, oder wäre das auch mit ner neuen Box so...?


Das ließe sich nur durch das tauschen der box heraus finden.


> Ich schaue mal, ob ich eine Stelle an der Wand finde (wollte den eh an der Wand montieren), die weitesgehend störungsfrei ist.


 Ich bin auf das ergebniss gespannt...


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2013)

Ich finde leider nix, da die Stellen, die ich BEIM Telefonieren dann "rausfinde" als störungsfrei, sich ne Stunde später dann doch wieder mit Störung präsentieren... 

habe mal an AVM geantwortet, bin mal gespannt, ob die zum Tausch raten oder vlt sagen, dass das ein bekanntes Problem ist...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Januar 2013)

Mal ne andere möglichkeit, hast du probiert was passiert, wenn man die box in alu-folie einwickelt? (zwecks schirmung, antennen aussparen, geht aber nicht dauerhaft wegen belüftung)


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2013)

Naja, das bringt ja nix, denn wenn es nur so geht, kann ich es ja nicht auf Dauer machen, und wenn man dann wüsste, was man reparieren müsste: das ist ja nicht meine Aufgabe,  reparieren muss das Ding AVM dann schon selber   Werde die Box morgen umtauschen, AVM hat heute gemailt, dass ich das tun sollte.


PS: manchmal wird das Geräusch beim Gespräch dann leiser bzw. scheint weg zu sein, zB grad hab ich getestet, mein Handy anzurufen, da war es nach dem 2.-3. KLingeln weg


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2013)

Also, ich hab die Box inzwischen zurückgebracht, aber erst mal keine neue geholt: es wurde nicht einfach getauscht, sondern ich hab eine Gutschrift erhalten, dann hätte ich zur Abteilung gehen und erneut beim Preis verhandeln müssen (ich hatte die Box ja für 165€ statt 198€ bekommen), und weil da schon 3 Kunden auf den Verkäufer warteten, hatte ich keinen Bock...  ich nutze jetzt erst mal meinen TP-Link Router weiter.

Inzwischen hab ich aber mal geschaut, wie das mit VDSL bei mir überhaupt ist - da hätte ich noch eine Frage: manchmal steht da "Splitterloses VDSL" - geht das mit der 7360 überhaupt, bzw. kann ich dabei einfach trotzdem den alten Splitter weiterverwenden? Ich hab mir auch mal die größere Fritzbox, die 7390 angeschaut für 200€. Was mich da abschreckt: viele klagen über sehr schlechtes WLAN, auch analoge Telefonie hat wohl Probleme, AUCH Brummen wird oft erwähnt... 

gibt es denn nur Müll auf dem Markt? Bei günstigeren Routern, auch ohne VDSL, findet man auch im Grunde ausschließlich Geräte, bei denen mind 20% der Leute unzufrieden sind - natürlich melden sich viele, die zufrieden sind, nicht per Bewertung bei einer Seite wie Amazon, d.h. es sind sicher mehr als 80%zufrieden - aber: unter den Leuten, die "begeistert" sind, gibt es halt auch sehr viele User, die nur Grundfunktionen nutzen und vlt gar nicht wissen, wie mies das Produkt bei Dingen ist, die sie gar nicht nutzen... ^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Inzwischen hab ich aber mal geschaut, wie das mit VDSL bei mir überhaupt ist - da hätte ich noch eine Frage: manchmal steht da "Splitterloses VDSL" - geht das mit der 7360 überhaupt, bzw. kann ich dabei einfach trotzdem den alten Splitter weiterverwenden?


Ich hatte es in dem anderen thread schon geschrieben, der box ist es egal, ob da ein splitter davor ist oder nicht. Alles ohne splitter basiert dann auf VoIP.


> Ich hab mir auch mal die größere Fritzbox, die 7390 angeschaut für 200€. Was mich da abschreckt: viele klagen über sehr schlechtes WLAN, auch analoge Telefonie hat wohl Probleme, AUCH Brummen wird oft erwähnt...


Von der 7390 bitte die finger lassen. (außer du nutzt ein externes modem) Der modem-teil ist einfach zu schlecht.



> gibt es denn nur Müll auf dem Markt?


Ich könnte dir da einen Draytek Vigor 2850Vn empfehlen. 


> Bei günstigeren Routern, auch ohne VDSL, findet man auch im Grunde ausschließlich Geräte, bei denen mind 20% der Leute unzufrieden sind - natürlich melden sich viele, die zufrieden sind, nicht per Bewertung bei einer Seite wie Amazon, d.h. es sind sicher mehr als 80%zufrieden - aber: unter den Leuten, die "begeistert" sind, gibt es halt auch sehr viele User, die nur Grundfunktionen nutzen und vlt gar nicht wissen, wie mies das Produkt bei Dingen ist, die sie gar nicht nutzen... ^^


 Das ist normal. Unzufrieden sind ja auch nur die, die nicht das bekommen haben was sie erhofften. (stichwort wlan-reichweite, lahmer integrierter nas-server usw.)


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich hatte es in dem anderen thread schon geschrieben, der box ist es egal, ob da ein splitter davor ist oder nicht. Alles ohne splitter basiert dann auf VoIP.


 Also, ich hab mir das nochmal durchgelesen, aber ich lese da nirgends heraus, dass die 7360 auch (V)DSL ohne Splitter kann ^^ http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...on-telekom-co-mit-fritzbox-3370-geht-das.html

Aber egal: d.h. das 7360 hat nen Splitter schon eingebaut, oder wie geht das? Wie schließt man das dann an? Trotzdem mit dem mitgelieferten zweigeteilten Kabel, nur dass man auf der Seite des Kabels, an dem der TEA und der DSL-Stecker sitzt, NUR der TEA-Stecker nutzt?




> Das ist normal. Unzufrieden sind ja auch nur die, die nicht das bekommen haben was sie erhofften. (stichwort wlan-reichweite, lahmer integrierter nas-server usw.)


 Ja, aber das sind dann echt sehr krasse Mängel, zB wirklich GANZ mieses WLAN, Router hängt sich auf, Router muss ein/ausgeschaltet werden usw usw. - das ist nicht nur Jammern auf hohem Nivau "nicht mal im mehr Empfang im Luftschutzbunker meines Opas im Nachbarhaus!" 

d.h. das 7360 ist offenbar echt das einzige, was man derzeit überhaupt nehmen kann für VDSL? Also, mal von Routern, die vlt sogar über 200€ kosten, abgesehen...?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber egal: d.h. das 7360 hat nen Splitter schon eingebaut, oder wie geht das? Wie schließt man das dann an? Trotzdem mit dem mitgelieferten zweigeteilten Kabel, nur dass man auf der Seite des Kabels, an dem der TEA und der DSL-Stecker sitzt, NUR der TEA-Stecker nutzt?


Kein router und dementsprechend auch keine fritzbox hat einen splitter integriert! Wofür auch? Der chipsatz verarbeitet nur die frequenzen, die er auch soll. (je nachdem was erkannt wird Annex B-> über 64khz bzw. Annex J-> ab 0 khz)
Wenn also Annex B erkannt wird, werden erst frequenzen ab 64 khz verarbeitet und das telefon seinerseits kann nix über 64 khz verwenden. Der splitter ist nur dafür da um beide bereiche sauber zu trennen und sorgt dafür, das sich telefon und dsl nicht gegenseitig stören! Theoretisch könntest du ihn aber weg lassen, läufst dann allerdings gefahr, das sich telefon und dsl stören.
Bzgl. anschließen, du hattest doch 2 tae-stecker bei der box dabei. Du verwendest dann einfach den anderen und gehst direkt in die tae-dose. (den mit den mittleren 2 kontakten, den mit den äußeren hattest du ja beim betrieb mit splitter in gebrauch)


> Ja, aber das sind dann echt sehr krasse Mängel, zB wirklich GANZ mieses WLAN, Router hängt sich auf, Router muss ein/ausgeschaltet werden usw usw. - das ist nicht nur Jammern auf hohem Nivau "nicht mal im mehr Empfang im Luftschutzbunker meines Opas im Nachbarhaus!"


Heutzutage heißt es prioritäten setzen oder mehr geld ausgeben. Ich meine, die fritzboxen haben nicht so das über-wlan bzw. bei manchen boxen ist die antennenkonstruktion mieß und tauschbar sind sie auch nicht. Dafür ist der dsl-chipsatz gut (außer die ar7-geräte) und die firmware wird regelmäßig weiter entwickelt. Zusätzlich hast du noch 5 jahre garantie. Aber wie gesagt, irgendwas ist immer...


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kein router und dementsprechend auch keine fritzbox hat einen splitter integriert! Wofür auch? Der chipsatz verarbeitet nur die frequenzen, die er auch soll. (je nachdem was erkannt wird Annex B-> über 64khz bzw. Annex J-> ab 0 khz)
> Wenn also Annex B erkannt wird, werden erst frequenzen ab 64 khz verarbeitet und das telefon seinerseits kann nix über 64 khz verwenden.
> 
> Der splitter ist nur dafür da um beide bereiche sauber zu trennen und sorgt dafür, das sich telefon und dsl nicht gegenseitig stören! Theoretisch könntest du ihn aber weg lassen, läufst dann allerdings gefahr, das sich telefon und dsl stören.


 Ach so, Es ist halt so: da an sich alle Router in der Anleitung stehen haben "... am Splitter anschließen" und auch für DSL an sich keinen TEA-Stecker-Anschluss haben dachte ich, dass es ohne Splitter gar nicht geht, außer es ist halt einer im Router eingebaut.

D.h. "splitterlos" wäre aber nur dann anzuraten, wenn man Telefon per VoIP macht, da ansonsten Tel+DSL sich stören könnten, korrekt? 

. 




> Bzgl. anschließen, du hattest doch 2 tae-stecker bei der box dabei. Du verwendest dann einfach den anderen und gehst direkt in die tae-dose. (den mit den mittleren 2 kontakten, den mit den äußeren hattest du ja beim betrieb mit splitter in gebrauch)


 ähm, da war EIN Kabel dabei, das hatte an einem Ende einen Anschluss LAN-Stecker-artig, der kommt in die Box. Und an der anderen Seite zwei stecker, einmal passend in den "DSL"-Lan-Port des Splitters und 1x TAE. Da waren aber nicht ZWEI 2 tae-Stecker dabei ^^ 


Ich hab mich aber nun doch von der Idee VDSL erst mal verabschiedet. EVENTUELL braucht mein Vater halt immer noch nen neuen Router, der sollte ja an sich meinen bekommen. Kennst Du einen passablen normalen ModemRouter, ich sag mal 60-80€, maximal 100€? Wäre gut, wenn es den bei MediaMarkt/Saturn gibt. Was ist zb mit dem hier: NETGEAR N600 Wireless Dualband Gigabit VDSL/ADLS2+ Modem Router Router kaufen bei Saturn das ist offenbar der DGND3800B, könnte "sogar" VDSL.

Kann aber sein, dass mein Vater vom Provider nen neuen bekommt, dann behalte ich meinen Alten (bei dem ich inzwischen auch rausbekommen hat, wie man für CoD den Nat-Type auf "offen" ändern kann)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ach so, Es ist halt so: da an sich alle Router in der Anleitung stehen haben "... am Splitter anschließen" und auch für DSL an sich keinen TEA-Stecker-Anschluss haben dachte ich, dass es ohne Splitter gar nicht geht, außer es ist halt einer im Router eingebaut.


Das steht da nur, weil für gewöhnlich ein splitter dazwischen ist. (außer bei VoIP-anschlüssen) Der verbraucher könnte ja sonst versuchen den TAE-stecker in eine andere buchse der TAE-dose zu stecken (wie man es z.b. macht, wenn man zusätzlich einen anrufbeantworter oder fax anschließt)



> D.h. "splitterlos" wäre aber nur dann anzuraten, wenn man Telefon per VoIP macht, da ansonsten Tel+DSL sich stören könnten, korrekt?


 Genau so.




> ähm, da war EIN Kabel dabei, das hatte an einem Ende einen Anschluss LAN-Stecker-artig, der kommt in die Box. Und an der anderen Seite zwei stecker, einmal passend in den "DSL"-Lan-Port des Splitters und 1x TAE. Da waren aber nicht ZWEI 2 tae-Stecker dabei ^^


 Komisch... Bei meiner 7270 war dieses geteilte kabel und 2 TAE-stecker mit integrierter rj45-buchse drin. Auf dem einen steht "Tel" und auf dem anderen "DSL".



> Ich hab mich aber nun doch von der Idee VDSL erst mal verabschiedet. EVENTUELL braucht mein Vater halt immer noch nen neuen Router, der sollte ja an sich meinen bekommen. Kennst Du einen passablen normalen ModemRouter, ich sag mal 60-80€, maximal 100€? Wäre gut, wenn es den bei MediaMarkt/Saturn gibt. Was ist zb mit dem hier: NETGEAR N600 Wireless Dualband Gigabit VDSL/ADLS2+ Modem Router Router kaufen bei Saturn das ist offenbar der DGND3800B, könnte "sogar" VDSL.


Was für einen anbieter hat dein Vater, das er einen router dazu bekommt? (ist mittlerweile nicht mehr so üblich, zumindest nicht für lau)
Netgear ist erstmal gut. (routerseitig+wlan) Allerdings weiß ich nicht wirklich was als dsl-chipsatz verbaut wurde. Das problem besteht ja darin das zwar alles genormt ist, sich aber noch längst nicht alles mit allem vertragen muß bzw. gut miteinander funktioniert.
Wenn dein Vater nur normales dsl hat (auch dabei bleiben will) und kein VoIP benötigt, dann sollte es auch eine 3270 tun.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2013)

Mein Vater hat netcologne, da wäre derzeit zB ne Fritzbox mit drin: Doppel-Flat Premium - NetCologne oder etwas günstiger, dafür 49€ für die Box: Doppel-Flat - NetCologne Das ist eh recht günstig, an meiner Adresse wäre für 29,90€ 50mbit möglich inkl. Router... ich überleg grad, ob nicht mal wechsle - wäre aber erst zum Februar 2014 möglich... 


Wegen der Stecker: wozu bräuchte man denn überhaupt ZWEI tae-Stecker, das ist mir irgendwie nicht klar ^^ ich dachte jetzt, bei splitterlos kommt dann der eine TAE-Stecker an die Wanddose und auf der anderen Seite kommt der LAN-Stecker in die Box...  es war ein tae-Adapter dabei, da dachte ich aber das sei für Telefonkabel, die nur nen Western-Stecker haben. Aber egal, ich hab die Box ja jetzt nicht und sie erstmal auch nicht im Sinn


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Januar 2013)

Die TAE-stecker sind bei der lan-buchse unterschiedlich belegt. Das telefon geht dabei über die äußeren 2 pins und dsl über die 2 in der mitte. Das sollte der belegung der dsl-buchse der fritzbox entsprechen. (quasi beides in einer buchse)


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2013)

d.h. man mach den Adapter an den Stecker des AVM-Kabels, der normalerweise an den "LAN"-Anschluss des Splitters kommt? Also, ich find das Kabel nicht online, nur welche in der Art: http://www.conrad.de/medias/global/ce/9000_9999/9200/9230/9233/923369_GB_00_FB.EPS_1000.jpg   bei dem, was bei meiner 7360 dabei war, war ein tea-Stecker FEST an dem einem Ende, und ein weiterer TAE-Stecker war als Adapdater noch in der Packung. Dh. das Kabel hatte an einem Ende nen Stecker "in die Box", am anderen einen TEA und einen "LAN" für den Splitter.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> d.h. man mach den Adapter an den Stecker des AVM-Kabels, der normalerweise an den "LAN"-Anschluss des Splitters kommt?


So würde ich es machen. (wenn ich nicht direkt am APL hängen würde )


> Also, ich find das Kabel nicht online, nur welche in der Art: http://www.conrad.de/medias/global/ce/9000_9999/9200/9230/9233/923369_GB_00_FB.EPS_1000.jpg


Das sieht aus wie das kabel, was ich zu meiner box dazu bekommen hab.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> So würde ich es machen. (wenn ich nicht direkt am APL hängen würde )
> Das sieht aus wie das kabel, was ich zu meiner box dazu bekommen hab.


 
jo, und bei meiner war halt alles "grau", und es waren nicht 3x "LAN-artige" Stecker, sondern 1x "LAN" für die Box, andere Seite 1x "LAN" für Splitter und 1x tae für den Telefonanschluss des Splitters 


Was hältst Du von dem hier http://www.amazon.de/Linksys-Wirele...GigaBit-Switch-USB-storage-link/dp/B0074VVOHQ der ist grad im Angebot, kostet woanders ab 75€...? Annex B passt doch an jeden telekom-Anschluss, oder? Nur nebenbei: mein jetziger TP-Link kostete grad mal 35€, und an sich ist der einwandfrei, nur bei WLAN ist es manchmal so, dass eine Seite nicht zu laden scheint, dann einmal in die Adresszeile unter "unter", dann ist die sofort da - und manchmal verliert mein Notebook das WLAN ohne ersichtlichen Grund, das ist mit der Fritzbox in der Testzeit nie passiert. Aber für den Preis find ich das TP-Link einwandfrei, auch der Ping ist sehr gut.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was hältst Du von dem hier Linksys X3000 Wireless-LAN ADSL2+ Router inkl.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör der ist grad im Angebot, kostet woanders ab 75€...?


Hab mich über das ding mal schlau gemacht. Da scheint ein broadcom-chipsatz drin zu stecken. Das ist soweit schonmal gut, außer man hängt an einem broadcom dslam.  Da kann nämlich für nix garantiert werden, aber da du ja bei der tkom bist und adsl hast wird es bei dir eher ein infineon standard-port sein. (tkom hat die fast ausschließlich außer bei vdsl)
Zusätzlich hab ich mal die rezensionen bei amazon überflogen und mir scheint als ob das gerät früher oder später ein thermisches problem bekommt. Das würde sich mit meinen erfahrungen mit einem Linksys WAG160N decken, welcher einen broadcom 6358-chipsatz hat. Der wurde zumindest recht warm. (syncte aber eher schlecht an meiner langen leitung)


> Annex B passt doch an jeden telekom-Anschluss, oder?


In deutschland gibt es nur annex b (analog bzw. isdn-anschluß) und annex j (ip-anschluß bei der tkom).


> Nur nebenbei: mein jetziger TP-Link kostete grad mal 35€,


 Dafür setzt das wlan ab und zu mal aus und du brauchst wochen um das nat für Cod freigegeben zu bekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> In deutschland gibt es nur annex b (analog bzw. isdn-anschluß) und annex j (ip-anschluß bei der tkom).


 war nur nicht sicher, da man oft liest für Annex B (ISDN), als ginge es nur, wenn man ISDN und nicht analog als Tarif hat 

Was heißt "syncte schlecht" ? geht es da nur um den ersten Login, wenn man online geht, oder hat da auch Auswirkung auf den Speed / Ping ?




> Dafür setzt das wlan ab und zu mal aus und du brauchst wochen um das nat für Cod freigegeben zu bekommen.


ja, aber wenn ich bei anderen, viel teureren Routern ebenfalls von WLAN-Probs lese, dann ist der TP-Link für den Preis echt top - zumal es nur manchmal Aussetzer gibt, also pro Woche vlt 1x, wenn ich jeden Tag 2-3 Std online bin  das hat aber sicher auch mit dem Laptop zu tun, das hatte auch an zwei anderen Routern ab und an Probleme.

und wegen der Ports: das lag daran, dass ich im Netz keine passende Anleitung gefunden hab und DACHTE, ich hätte alle mögliche getan (Ports eintragen TCP und UDP) und es trotzdem nicht klappte...   erst vor ein paar tagen kam ich auf die Idee, es nochmal zu checken, und mir überlegt, dass dls IP-Adresse bei der Freigabe, wo man die Ports einträgt, nicht die des Routers, sondern die des PCs stehen muss...   das dumme ist, dass bei etlichen Anleitungen, wie man das bei anderen Routern macht, GAR KEINE IP-Adresse eingegeben werden musste...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> war nur nicht sicher, da man oft liest für Annex B (ISDN), als ginge es nur, wenn man ISDN und nicht analog als Tarif hat


Naja...Das thema analog und isdn-telefonie ist nun nicht ganz so schwarz-weiß wie du dir das jetzt sicherlich vorstellst. (falls du verstehst, was ich meine)
In deutschland wird analog und isdn-telefonie via annex b geschalten. (war wohl für die tkom am einfachsten) In ösiland schaut das z.b. wieder anders aus. Die haben fast ausschließlich analog-telefonie und um "unten herum" im frequenzband noch ein paar mehr träger zu haben schalten die auf annex a. (macht der rest europas übrigens genau so ) Dadurch gewinnt man am unteren ende 32 khz (analoge telefonie benötigt nur 32 khz statt 64 wie isdn, was übrigens auch die 2 leitungen von isdn erklärt) und kann dadurch das ganze specktrum die 32 khz nach unten schieben. Dadurch wiederum erhöht sich die reichweite etwas, was ja auch wieder vorteile bringt.



> Was heißt "syncte schlecht" ? geht es da nur um den ersten Login, wenn man online geht, oder hat da auch Auswirkung auf den Speed / Ping ?


 Er syncronisierte einfach schlechter/langsamer als andere router, also z.b. nicht mit 4000kbit sonder nur mit 2000kbit. (genaue zahlen weiß ich nicht mehr, war aber verdammt schlecht)


----------



## mrfloppy (24. Januar 2013)

Also wenn du nen stink normalen gesplitterten analog anschluss hast stopf das telefon direkt in den splitter, denn es ist bekannt das avm fritz box extremst oft probleme hat auf analog gesplitterten  Anschlüssen , d.h. kurzzeitiges echo , rauschen und knistern! Da kann man die wirklich nur fürs inet nutzen denn sprachqualitaet echt schlecht ist!
Ist numnal kein isdn ( digital) , damit haben die in der regel kein problem nur bei anlogen


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Also wenn du nen stink normalen gesplitterten analog anschluss hast stopf das telefon direkt in den splitter, denn es ist bekannt das avm fritz box extremst oft probleme hat auf analog gesplitterten Anschlüssen , d.h. kurzzeitiges echo , rauschen und knistern! Da kann man die wirklich nur fürs inet nutzen denn sprachqualitaet echt schlecht ist!
> Ist numnal kein isdn ( digital) , damit haben die in der regel kein problem nur bei anlogen



Das Dumme ist, dass auch bei dem Test bei meinen Eltern, die ISDN haben, das Surren/Brummen zu hören war. D.h. es lag nicht einzig daran, dass die Frtzbox vlt mit nem analogen Tel-Signal nicht gut zurechtkommt. ^^


----------



## mrfloppy (26. Januar 2013)

Was ist denn wenn du das telefon direkt in den splitter steckst,  die Störgeräusche dann auxh noch da? Wenn noch nicht passiert mal ein firmware update machen ! Wenn am splitter alles in ordnung ist und selbst nach update die gerausch3 da sind zurück damit


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Was ist denn wenn du das telefon direkt in den splitter steckst, die Störgeräusche dann auxh noch da? Wenn noch nicht passiert mal ein firmware update machen ! Wenn am splitter alles in ordnung ist und selbst nach update die gerausch3 da sind zurück damit


 
Also, Du hast den Thread ja offenbar nicht ganz gelesen, was ja auch verständlich ist bei der Länge  daher nochmal zusammengefasst:

- der Router ist schon längst wieder zurückgegeben 
- direkt am Splitter war das Telefon zuvor über Jahre angeschlossen, da war nie eine Störung, und auch als ich die Fritzbox nutzte, hatte ich testweise das Telefon wieder am Splitter angeschlossen => keine Störung. Jetzt ist die Fritzbox wieder weg, Tel. wieder am Splitter => keine Störung. Es liegt also nicht an der Leitung 
- am Telefon oder DECT auch nicht, da es ja auch per Smartphone über die Fritzbox-App per WLAN das Geräusch gibt
- am ISDN-Anschluss bei meinen Eltern summte/brummte es auch
- auch wenn ich das Telefon nicht an der Fritzbox anmeldete, sondern es über die am seitlichen TAE-Anschluss der Fritzbox angeschlossenen eigenen Basis-Station betrieb, gab es das Geräusch

Ich muss also davon ausgehen, dass in der Box irgendwas mit dem Telefonsignal verpfuscht wird, so dass es mit einer Störung versehen wird, egal ob analog oder per ISDN.


----------



## mrfloppy (26. Januar 2013)

Ups sorry! Na denn war sie hinüber


----------

